# Does your Hedgehog greet you?!



## sheepishlywolf (Apr 24, 2013)

The cutest thing ever – I got home a little later tonight. I usually come in around 2:15 am but I got in around 3. I went over to his cage and talked to him a bit. Nothing. I left the room to do something. I came back into the room about 2 minutes later and he was up! I've never had this happen! Has anyone else? I know hedgehogs usually don't greet people. It would be awesome if Stannis did learn that me coming home is a good thing. XD I've had him about 5 weeks now and he has been through his quilling stage. His personality has changed soo much so hopefully this is just who and how he is.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Aww how cute! My hedgies don't greet me but they do calm down at the sound of my voice


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily wouldn't come out on her own to see me (only if I had the favored treats like Wellness Healthy Indulgence meat or watermelon :lol: ) but I did get a fantastic welcome home from her once when I got back from a trip. I was picking her up from the wildlife shelter I work at, where they were hedgiesitting her for me. She was a huffy ball of quills when the rehabber took her out because she'd been woken up...then I took her and bam. Quills down and nose up looking at me. She let me give her so many snuggles and kisses!  The rehabber was amazed at the sudden change, heh.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

Sophie never greets me. She likes to be hidden almost all of the time. But she is super nice when I get her out anyway. I do wish that she would at least come out of her tunnel or burrow when I come to get her. More often than not I have to tip her out likes shes the last chip in the bag.


----------



## sheepishlywolf (Apr 24, 2013)

Awww! I'm afraid to go on a trip. I have this fear that he'll forget me. XD He hasn't greeted me since that night so I think it was coincidence. It was still super cute. He does tun to my hands if I put them in his cage. He associates me with treats. XD


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

If she is already awake, Quinnlee will come say hello to me, with her cute pink wiggly nose in the air  Clark just huffs and fusses.


----------

